# Allergic Shiners



## dballard2004 (May 27, 2010)

Using the '97 guidelines, where would you place allergic shiners under the eye system?  Would it be optic disks, pupils & irises, or conjunctiva?  Thanks.


----------



## mambocoder (Dec 18, 2013)

*well...*

Allergic shiners are possibly best stated as blepharitis so lids.


----------



## MarcusM (Dec 31, 2013)

Many allergy patients experience darkness and/or swelling underneath one or both eyes. This is known as “allergic shiners,” and is simply the result of congestion in the sinuses that slightly affect ones blood flow. Some of the smaller blood vessels beneath the skin may enlarge and show up as darkness (often purplish) right under the eyes.  This symptom would fall under the allergic rhinitis diagnosis.


----------

